# What's the highest you've been?



## rockbot (Jun 5, 2011)

13,798 ft for me! I know you guys don't want to see snow but check out our summer on Mauna Kea. This is the highest volcano in the world and its actually over 29,000 ft. It popped up from the deepest ocean on earth.[]

 We had quite a thunderstorm last night and I got called in for work this morning.


----------



## rockbot (Jun 5, 2011)

A classic toroidal display sometimes found in nature and often used in mathematics.


----------



## rockbot (Jun 5, 2011)

These cider cones were massive lava fountains.


----------



## rockbot (Jun 5, 2011)

During our last ice age Mauna Kea was covered in three thousand feet of ice.
 This volcanic activity and ice cap created some very useful rock later used by ancient man. Adze.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow.  That is really spectacular.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for those shots, Tony,

 Great photo, this one.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Highest? Had to be from the 3 cups of punch at the Acid Test freshman year.


----------



## sweetrelease (Jun 6, 2011)

freshmen year at college !!!! nice pic though []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 6, 2011)

That's awesome and great pics!!! I drove up Pikes Peak but the highest I hiked was Mt Washington. I'm gonna say a near 6200. That was years ago, it may me higher or lower now.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 6, 2011)

Let's see, Cadillac Mountain, Mount Mansfield?  Not sure.  Has anyone hiked the Beehive in Acadia National Park?  I figured, if Martha Stewart could do it, I could!  Well, it is not high, but very steep.  I didn't call it off though, the person with me was getting nervous, so we made it halfway up and came back down.


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Jun 6, 2011)

More than 5 miles in a B-52. It was breathtaking.

 Mike


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 6, 2011)

Interesting thread.  We have been to Cuzco Picchu, which is high at 11,200ft.  We had to go down grade on a train to get to the ruins of Machu-Picchu, elevation 7,470 ft.  When we got to the hotel in Cuzco, they gave us Coca Tea and sent us to bed.  About four hours later, we took a local tour around the city.  Machu-Pichu was a fantastic place to witness
 RED Matthews.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 6, 2011)

you don't want to know


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 6, 2011)

750' or 4 Microdots. Mnts. not included.

 Used to build these bad boys.....then I figured I wanted to do something dangerous for a living.


----------



## Stardust (Jun 6, 2011)

Mount Washington ~ []


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 6, 2011)

mt. marcy in the adirondack mtns. 5,344'


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> 750' or 4 Microdots. Mnts. not included.
> 
> Used to build these bad boys.....then I figured I wanted to do something dangerous for a living.


 
 That thing will kill you 2 ways [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 6, 2011)

I painted a church steeple once,but I have no clue how high it was. Now I only go down ,up give me the shakes.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 6, 2011)

I get high on the plane quite often, especially the big ones.. mountains scare me, especially the big ones..


----------



## kwalker (Jun 6, 2011)

33,000 feet []


----------



## ktbi (Jun 6, 2011)

Yosemite National Park.  Hiked regularly to a little over 10,000 when I was growing up. Hard to breath that high....Ron


----------



## rockbot (Jun 6, 2011)

That's some pretty good adventures. Keep it coming!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  kwalker
> 
> 33,000 feet []


 
 *


----------



## Brains (Jun 7, 2011)

the winner.... shouldn't be that funny as it's only 2 words but it is in fact very funny.

 I almost made it to the top of Mt. Rogers in Virginia once... something like 5000 feet. (not that exciting right?) i say almost because i never made it to the trail that lead to the summit.  I was told the spur trail to the top of the mountain was behind me and that we had passed it... while hiking along the main trail (which skirts around the summit, if you could even call it a summit) even though i knew it wasn't, so i turned around and never made it to the top.
 ~The End~ 
 =D


----------



## SAbottles (Jun 7, 2011)

This last sounds rather familiar. Used to do a lot of mountaineering while at university in Cape Town. Had many such "off route" experiences. Eventually we formed a "club" - known as the Goldfish Club. Came from a joke: "What's the difference between a goldfish & a mountaineer?" answer: "Goldfish muck around in fountains ...." []
 Membership involved getting lost on the Contour path on Table Mountain; losing your entire party in the mist etc, etc. You get the picture.
 Highest I've been (mountaineering wise!) about 10,000 ft in the Drakensberg.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 7, 2011)

!


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 7, 2011)

Highest....   10th floor of the Fitzgerald's in Reno, with 10 people, several cases of beer and something that smelled funny being passed around.... [&:]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 7, 2011)

Cows - I'm not trying to be a copycat, but my answer is the same as yours.
  I think I was 4 the first time I climbed Mt Washington myself. We didn't go all the way to the top that time, though. My brother got carried in one of those bckpack kid carrier things. When I was 9 or 10, we went hiking with the family from the next campsite... we hiked up Adams, then decided to continue on... hiked around Jefferson & up Washington, where the weather turned bad. It was decided that my mom, along with my brother and the other family's yongest, would take the Cog Railway to the bottom, but the rest of us hiked down. If you've never hiked Mt Washington, there are markers along the trails that tell you where people died. And signs that say "If weather looks bad, turn back now." To read those going in the other direction makes you at least glad you made it past the sign when in a rainstorm. We stopped at Lakes of the Clouds Hut, and waited for it to stop raining. On the trail down, there were these sort of long wet rocks... rather than trying to get down them on our feet, we just sat on them and slid. The lady that was with us ended up ripping her black pants and she had flourecent paisley underwear on, which I had to look at the rest of the way down the mountain. We ended up beating the others down the mountain, as round-trip people get first dibs on seats, and apparently a lot of others decided to take the train as well. Both dads also had to hike back to where the cars were parked since we didn't originally plan on that route. 
 There was one other time when we got stuck in a storm on the way up Mt Washington. We decided to hike towards the road, where we huddled under some covered sign and my dad got some guy in a pick-up to let us ride down in the back. 
 I've been to Clingman's Dome, too, which is higher, and I think Mt Mitchell, but since they are in the south, you don't make it above a tree line and have to deal with a different "climate". 

 I stayed at the Sheraton New Orleans in one of the top floors a few years ago.. I got up in the morning, looked out the window and saw absolutely nothing. That was surreal. When you know there are buildings and a street below and you see only cloud it's a little unsettling. 

 And, Ah yes.. the airplane. What happens on the airplane shall remain on the airplane.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.mountwashington.org/about/visitor/surviving.php

 PS - I haven't read all this yet. I just googled how many people have died on Mt Washington and found this. I was just scrolling through some of it. Thought others might find it interesting.
 Mt Washington is probably one of the most dangerous mountains in the world because you don't need any special equipment, it's easily accessible, a lot of people live nearby, it's got deep ravines, and the weather can change in an instant.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 7, 2011)

I was so high once that I forgot I was fishing...I think...[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 8, 2011)

> Mt Washington is probably one of the most dangerous mountains in the world because you don't need any special equipment, it's easily accessible, a lot of people live nearby, it's got deep ravines, and the weather can change in an instant.


 
 Hey Kate,

 You didn't wanna take the funicular railway? Pretty cool ride...





From.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 8, 2011)

Over Rollin's pass by train in 1995...I wanted to see the Rocky's and took amtrack to Nevada by myself.[] Visited an aquaintance and came back a week later.


*David Moffat,* a prominent Denver banker who had made his fortune in the gold fields of Florence and Cripple Creek, established the *Denver Northwestern Railroad*. 
 Moffat's plan was to build a long tunnel through the mountains...but because of the lack of financing a temporary rail bed was laid over Rollins Pass after cutting 30 plus smaller tunnels west of Moffat Station in Denver. This would be known as the *Moffat Road*. 
 David Moffat was considered a fair man by his workers. When the "enginemen" asked for a raise he was said to have turned over a blank piece of paper with his signature to them and said *"write your own contract...I know that you will not cheat me"*...and supposedly they never did. 
 It was the highest rail line ever built in North America and ran 23 miles over Rollins Pass. At *Corona,* the altitude was 11,600 feet. The locomotives were of Swiss design and called *Mallets*. Two engines beneath the boiler supplied the power needed for such a task. Sometimes 5 or 6 Mallets were used to drag freight up the steep *4% grades*. 
 Crossing Rollins Pass could be a risky affair by train..


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 8, 2011)

A bit off topic, but if you're ever bored and loooking for a different kind of movie (especially if you like the cable show I Shouldn't be Alive), try TOUCHING THE VOID. It's a true story based on a couple of guys who try to climb a previously unreached summit in Peru. Amazing and intense!


----------



## SAbottles (Jun 8, 2011)

Great film, Bob, but read the book (preferably not late at night!).

 @pyshodoodle - Table Mountain also has a very high accident rate. It is right in the city's "backyard" and people go up very ill-equipped & without knowing the mountain at all. There are ravines which look like "easy ways down" but soon end up at waterfalls. My older son spends much of his time co-ordinating mountain rescues & sometimes hanging under helicopters ! Some of it rescue work, but unfortunately a lot is body retrieval. []


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 8, 2011)

surfaceone - I've never been to Pittsburgh. Mt Washington only has the road & the cog railway, right? The Jacob's Ladder part actually scares me a lot. I'd rather trust my own 2 feet, especially in bad weather. 
 SAbottles... never thought about Table Mountain. I know many people that have been there, but as tourists, they all took the funicular. Doesn't really look easily climbable from the pictures I've seen.


----------



## SAbottles (Jun 8, 2011)

@pyshodoodle (your name is devilish difficult to type!!) I know we're drifting a bit from the initial thread but... (a) the tourist way up TM is via a cableway, not a funicular and for the first time in 82 years they had to close it yesterday because of several huge boulders which came down the mountainside & crashed into the car park next to the lower cableway station!![:'(][]
 (b) there are many routes up - lots of moderate to very difficult rock-climbing routes up the face and a number of hiking to scrambling routes up the sides. The highest point of Table Mountain is just on 3600ft. but then you are going up virtually from sea level.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 8, 2011)

My name was actually supposed to be Psychodoodle, but you can always call me Kate! (I was so excited when I found this website that I misspelled my own name.)


----------



## SAbottles (Jun 8, 2011)

OK, Kate. As you can see, strange things happen when you go too high. The climber is trying to step across onto the peak to his right :[]


----------



## rockbot (Jun 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> My name was actually supposed to be Psychodoodle, but you can always call me Kate! (I was so excited when I found this website that I misspelled my own name.)


 
 Aloha Kate, I thought maybe you were "high" when you did it. No pun intended! lol[]

 Thanks all for the wonderful posts. Some very interesting places that I would surely love to visit and explore some day.


----------

